# angels!!!



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i want to know why my angels put the fry in thier mouth right when i turn off the lights???
and any other advice is appreciated..ty


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

do they spit back out?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yes they do spit them back out


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are taking inventory and cleaning them....just like they mouth the eggs....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol this may be a dumb question, but can fish really count?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

im sure why not?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know, weird thought. Fish are more intelligent than i thought


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fish are far more intelligent and advanced than we humans give them credit for..mainly because we cannot imagine anything being smarter than we are.
if a spawn or the fry are threatened threatened ; the patents will eat them..the eggs or fry will serve as the important protein they will need to produce another spawn in about a week while there is still plenty of food for the babies..they will also eat any defective offspring..they know that defective offspring will weaken the species..
if you take 3 pairs of silver angels and place them in a large tank..after the fry are free swimming the parents can tall which fry are theirs and which are not.even though all of them are almost identical...
they also know about cleanliness...put a pair in a bare tank..take a breeding slate and scrub it with hot water and bleach...get it really clean and rinse it off really good.... then put it in the tank for them to spawn on...before they spawn they will clean the slate thoroughly before laying their eggs on it.....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was a study a while back that showed even the smallest fish can count to six. If give a choice between schools of 5 and 6 a young schooling fish will pick the bigger school. Over six, they will still pick the bigger school, but it have more than a 1 fish size difference for them to tell. It may that after six, they just don't care as much, the school is big enough. Have you seen those videos of rat or squirrels running 3-D mazes to get food? Fish can do the same, if any one bothers to set something up to test them. All my fish can pick me out from other humans.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

yupp i agree with loha and emc7. we dont give them enough credit. my fish know when am comin into the room or my mom is. they also know well enough to know who is getting caught and who isnt. last night i had to move one of my angels out to the QT since he was being a bull the second the net touched the water he kept swimming around like crazy while the rest just chilled. if THAT not a sign of intelligence, i dont know what is.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so right when i turn off the lights the mom comes over and puts about 30 wigglers in her mouth...then ill wait 1 minute later,still in her mouth.then i turn the lights back on and she spits them right back out


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Just be careful Goto. She is doing that because she is upset. She will swallow instead of spit if she gets too upset.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is she upset the light is off then?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

She is upset because of the sudden change. I have a small light in my fish room that I leave on all the time. That way when the timer turns off the tank lights, it is not a sudden light to dark thing. Think about it... the sun doesn't go down all at one time LOL.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

turning off the only light in a tank is like coming up behind someone and putting a bag over thier head, it's startling.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh kk so what should i do??
the fishroom is my bedroom...:chair:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe get a dimmer, or a dimming timer?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can't dim fluorescent bulbs. I guess you could put a lamp on the tank as a night light. If the tank lights are on a timer, they fish usually get used to lights on and off. However, i have had a pair of angels eat their spawn immediately on light out, repeatedly. Leaving the lights on until they get free swimming seems to help. But leaving lights on all the time is stressful for you and the fish. 

Some fish will move fry to a safer spot. Angels feel esp. vulnerable at night. Are there any nocturnal fish in the tank like plecos or cories?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

nope i have 1 oto 1 clown loach the breeding pair 2 zebra danios and 3 other angels that im gonna get rid of soon
and having the light on all of the time doesnt bother me but will it bother the breeding pair?

and again ty for all of the help


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

personally I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------

